# Recommendations for 2010 Thanks in adv!



## V.I.BoyzBows (Dec 18, 2009)

Hoyt Maxxis 31...good ata length and very smooth, quite, and quick


----------



## athomPT (Dec 14, 2008)

z7 - smoothness, light weight, fast.....very well rounded bow!


----------



## backmaster (May 12, 2009)

admiral admiral admiral


----------



## txarcher1 (Aug 5, 2003)

*The Alienx Has Landed!*


----------



## Hoosierflogger (Jan 14, 2009)

There are not a lot of options in the 30" or less ATA segment.
That alone disqualifies nearly all of the 2009 and 2010 flagship bows.


----------



## dmason390 (Jun 30, 2008)

Thanks all. I figured the short ATA would eliminate alit of bows, but I really like ow my stealth (25"ATA) handles in tight quarters in a blind, stand or sling. It was relatively unknown but turned out to be one of the nest $ for $ bows in several reviews. Anyways thanks for the recommendations I'm going to check them out and also going to look at PSE's treestand and Vandetta bows both under 30ATA.


----------



## james g (Aug 26, 2009)

*30'' and under ata*

i have both mathews dxt 29 3/4 and the z7 30'' and both are light ,smooth ,quite and fast i like them both for handling in tight places cant go wrong with ether one


----------



## HIGHMARK (Aug 1, 2009)

Just keep shootin the stealth, bud


----------



## d_money (Aug 29, 2009)

bear lights out is great and cheap and right at 30"


----------

